# Buc-ee's going up on their ice!



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

May 1st


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

O NO !!!
stock up now


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Still cheaper than the gas stations around my house


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

still cheap, but a 50% increase in price?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

well that sucks


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Those sunssabeeches!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I'm going to cry!!! I hope this is a late April's Fools joke. I only buy a few bags a year, but I am willing to pay twice the going price for everything else in the store because they are known for the $99 ton of ice.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Still a heckuva deal and they know it


Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

If you were to see the Big *** House Beaver is building you would understand.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

20 lbs. still a good size bag.better than the other local stores.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

SURF Buster said:


> If you were to see the Big *** House Beaver is building you would understand.


Lol.......true....he lives down the street from me now. He's movin on up!.....lol


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

Doesn't matter if it goes to $2 a bag. I'll still buy my ice from them because Beaver is American and from Brazoria County.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Hoggerjls said:


> Doesn't matter if it goes to $2 a bag. I'll still buy my ice from them because Beaver is American and from Brazoria County.


God Bless America and Buckee's


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

You gonna gripe about the price, buy you an ice machine.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Still the cheapest 20 lbs. around..


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

but u know what ? Buck- EE's is a establismnet that can bring their price back down.. Imagine... A price back down....


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Dayum Speculators!


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Inflation


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah, but they got everything else going for them. good coffee. good customer service. and always a clean sheeter.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Sucks, but when I lived in VA we were lucky to find 20pounders and they were $3.99 and up.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

If you're in pearland the Phillip 66 on McLean and 518 has ice for .59 and .99


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I could get it for free but the only guy in Aggieland who knew the recipe graduated before I got there...


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Dang, that time of month for you?:slimer:



32redman said:


> You gonna gripe about the price, buy you an ice machine.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

The first domino to fall in a long line of them due to the ridiculous gas prices. 




Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk 2012


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I wonder if they are going to 'reserve the right to limit'?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

agonzales1981 said:


> If you're in pearland the Phillip 66 on McLean and 518 has ice for .59 and .99


Yup...$0.99 for 20lbs & M&A!


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

FireEater said:


> The first domino to fall in a long line of them due to the ridiculous gas prices.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk 2012


They have the cheapest Diesel in the state in Luling!!!!
Lets see the last time they went up on ice was like......NEVER!!!


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

they have the cheapest diesel in ft bend county as well. I'll complain about the price, but i will still gladely pay it. ive paid almost double that for 8lb bags.


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

patwilson said:


> Dang, that time of month for you?:slimer:


I'm thinking someone pizzed in his coffee this morning!

I would say something like, dang I guess their 99cent Icee's will be next but I would probably be told something intelligent like "Go buy an Icee machine!" Geez!:biggrin:


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

Still a great place to stop. Can't beat the service!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

CulturedHick said:


> Still a great place to stop. Can't beat the service!


I agree. I wish all gas stations were Buc-ees. Cheap ice is just one of the many reasons they're the best.


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

Hoggerjls said:


> Doesn't matter if it goes to $2 a bag. I'll still buy my ice from them because Beaver is American and from Brazoria County.


Amen Brother!!


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

I talked to the exxon station in Alvin (on the bypass) they matched the price with buc a few years back. They say they are not going to go up and are adding more machines to keep the business


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I wonder if they plan on keeping the bathrooms clean. This & cheap ice is what put them on the map.


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

The shell station in Pearland on 518 and Garden rd has it for 99 cents. And its a nice clean store


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Beaver aplin is a ***** and if you know why he can't sell lottery tickets you know he's a shady dude.....the shell station at 332 and lazy lane has ice for .89 cent for a twenty


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Dang that beaver!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

mud minner said:


> Beaver aplin is a ***** and if you know why he can't sell lottery tickets you know he's a shady dude.....the shell station at 332 and lazy lane has ice for .89 cent for a twenty


I think you might want to check into that a little deeper.....wasn't Beaver...


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

He wasn't the one buying the stuff personally, I know


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I wonder if they plan on keeping the bathrooms clean. This & cheap ice is what put them on the map.


Bingo. A great business model IMO. Momma likes a clean place to take care of business.


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

KneeDeep&Sink'N said:


> I'm thinking someone pizzed in his coffee this morning!
> 
> I would say something like, dang I guess their 99cent Icee's will be next but I would probably be told something intelligent like "Go buy an Icee machine!" Geez!:biggrin:


Exactly was ment to be a joke! $1.49 for 20# bag of ice is still cheap.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Speedy Stop.. .99 bags of ice, at most of them anyways. Speedy Stop is also American/Texan.



Blk Jck 224 said:


> I wonder if they plan on keeping the bathrooms clean. This & cheap ice is what put them on the map.


Yep, I really don't consider $1.49 cheap ice. It might be cheaper than most but under a buck really meant something. Good store though, hate their food except for the sweet and spicy jerky. Kolaches are disgusting.


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

I get mine free at the store I stop at .... Everybody does 

Mike


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

I hit the store in Madisonville every time I go to the lease. When someone else puts a store up where I can get ice, something to drink, something to eat and corn for the feeders all in one place, I'll give them a chance. Until then Buccee's is my one stop shop.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

This was a helluva time back in the day!......


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

omg... That will add like $2 to the price of a weekend hunting trip. would be cool of they would mark their gas down to $1.49/gallon!


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

Depressing


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

mike said:


> I get mine free at the store I stop at .... Everybody does
> 
> Mike


I prefer to call it " free 99"

Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I wonder if they plan on keeping the bathrooms clean. This & cheap ice is what put them on the map.


Maybe on the coast the ice helped. On the highways it was clean restrooms, a great marketing campaign and lots of good novelty snacks.

X2 on Speedy stop also, their breakfast tacos are 10x better than the beave's

Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

32redman said:


> You gonna gripe about the price, buy you an ice machine.


X10, I didn't realize how many 2coolers were 99%er's :rotfl:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

NaClH2O said:


> I agree. I wish all gas stations were Buc-ees. Cheap ice is just one of the many reasons they're the best.


this is how i envision heaven.angelsm


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

TheGoose said:


> I could get it for free but the only guy in Aggieland who knew the recipe graduated before I got there...


I guess the secret is lost for ever :rotfl:


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

There's still stores that sell 20lbs. for 99 cents.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

All in fun bro 



32redman said:


> Exactly was ment to be a joke! $1.49 for 20# bag of ice is still cheap.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Guess ill have to drink all my beer before it gets warm...


-mac-


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

I brake for beaver.


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

I've never understood it, People spend several thousand dollars a year on deer leases, fuel, guns, etc. and think they have to stop at buccees (luling) to save a few dollars on ice. No thanks, I'll pass, and pay a lil more and not have to deal with the traffic and crowds. I will say that it is a very nice store and those folks have definitely cornered that market but it's not for me.


Sent from somewhere in Texas.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

They have to pay for the monster store they're building here in New Braunfels!!! It's three times the size of the one in Luling!!!


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

The price on the ice machines in Wharton still say $ 0.99 and $ 0.99 (just sayin)


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

fishtale said:


> They have to pay for the monster store they're building here in New Braunfels!!! It's three times the size of the one in Luling!!!


Three times bigger c-mon?


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Super Buc-ees!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

FISHTEXX said:


> Super Buc-ees!


super was out dated it will be called Extreme Buc-ees!


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

fishinguy said:


> super was out dated it will be called Extreme Buc-ees!


Epic Buc-ees!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Knot Kidding said:


> Three times bigger c-mon?


Looks like they are expanding the one in Luling.


----------



## OWR (Dec 8, 2011)

Good friend of mine is a manager at Buc-ees in Pearland 288 store.

All stores going up May 1st

Also said loose as many as 20 to 50 bags per day to "lowlife thiefs" (my words).
They often have to have someone stand outside and check receipts to stop the loss during high traffic times.

Olen


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Knot Kidding said:


> Three times bigger c-mon?


they say the new bucees in nb will rival walmart in size.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

the first store when you turn into winnie heading to high island still 99cents for 20lbs. alot of the ice vending machine charge $1.50 for 20lbs and no tax


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

we had guys that would bring deer to our shop we would cut them up make smoked sausage add our pork our spices our wood to smoke it our paper an bag to package it our freezer to freeze it then complain we were charging them $100 . we would asked them how much there lease is an they say $3500 well you spent over $1000 to kill this deer now you complain over $100 i never understood it.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

cubera said:


> Looks like they are expanding the one in Luling.


Looks to me like they are putting in pumps for rigs. Lot of tall structure lined up like it is made for gas pumps/lanes.


----------



## OWR (Dec 8, 2011)

fangard said:


> Looks to me like they are putting in pumps for rigs. Lot of tall structure lined up like it is made for gas pumps/lanes.


They are doubeling the gas pumps.

Will have 32 more pumps on the north side of the parking lot.

Can you believe the need for 64 pumps?

They are doing some serious sales !!!

Olen


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

cubera said:


> Looks like they are expanding the one in Luling.


Saw that on the way to the POC this weekend. Looks like they're buliding a ****load more gas pumps (cars and rigs??). That store is ridiculous crazy. I have'nt stopped in there for the last three years because it's always so dang crowded. Speedy Stop is still a buck for twenty pounds.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Never stop there always too high on everything I get my Ice from Hilje smoke house.. still a buck for 20#


----------



## jeffrush (Jan 14, 2010)

SURF Buster said:


> If you were to see the Big *** House Beaver is building you would understand.


 His protein bill is a choker also. But I'll still hit em everytime for ice and a rootbeer


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

When bucee goes up all the other .99 cent 20 lb places will go up too.

They followed the beaver down to compete and they'll follow him back up too. Still a good deal at 1.49


----------



## wadec2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey I would be tickled to death to pay the $1.49. We are having our Area Go Texan Cook Off in Bay City next month and since we are a 501c3 organization, Sweeny Ice is giving us a $0.19 discount on 500 bags. So now we only have to pay $2.75 per bag.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

oh my!


----------

